
DigitalOcean vs. Linode (Comparison) in 2018 - turrini
https://rehmat.works/digitalocean-vs-linode-in-2018/
======
imeron
I guess this comparison was a bit too early as DigitalOcean just revamped it's
packages.

------
sorenbs
I've been a long time fan of Linode.

Digital Ocean is trying to move up the stack to compete with AWS, but they
still have a long way to go.

I am wondering if anybody is actually using their cloud-like features?

